# Electro Flash~ What Are U Getting????



## Lip_gloss_whore (Jul 8, 2008)

I got a chance to see the eyeshadows in this collection at my local MAC store yesterday. I have decided to get Odd Couple, Sea &Sky, Fresh Green mix, and Hot Contrast so far.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I probably will end up getting a few more... LOL I haven't seen any of the lip products yet I will wait until the release day to decide on those because I have about 18 things for B2MAC so I will get the lip products with that.... What are you ladies getting from this collection???


----------



## ilovegreen (Jul 8, 2008)

I've only got hot contrast and I want to get two to glow which looks like a gorgeous orange.


----------



## zuiahiah99 (Jul 8, 2008)

i want  to see the lippies in person. and for the msf eyeshadow, i missed these the last time so i will get polar opposite, hot contrast, and fresh green.  I usually get alot when something new comes out, but the price might limit my haul.


----------



## damsel (Jul 8, 2008)

i'm only getting fresh green mix


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jul 8, 2008)

I love the lippies so far but it all changes when I try them on....I will prolly get 2 of the e/s I am trying to limit myself b/c my son's birthday is in August so we have a party to throw and he is getting a Wii.....goodbye my extra mac $ ...and the other collections are gorgeous....so hopefully I can TRY and be good


----------



## Lip_gloss_whore (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlossyAbby* 

 
_I love the lippies so far but it all changes when I try them on....I will prolly get 2 of the e/s I am trying to limit myself b/c my son's birthday is in August so we have a party to throw and he is getting a Wii.....goodbye my extra mac $ ...and the other collections are gorgeous....so hopefully I can TRY and be good_

 
My son's first birthday is July 31st and my birthday is August 1st and I'm also throwing him a huge party so that will limit my purchases this month also... So I'm skipping the colourforms collection except for a few pigments that I will buy as a birthday gift to myself..... LOL


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Jul 8, 2008)

So far I purchased Fresh Green Mix, Sea and Sky and Hot contrast.

Like someone said, I have to see the lippies in person.


----------



## jardinaires (Jul 8, 2008)

i got vanity's child lipstick, play on plums, fresh green mix, and sea & sky.

i had somewhat looked forward to hot contrast but once i saw it i was just sort of unimpressed... it's pretty, it's just kinda useless to me, i already have a ton of black eye shadows and the red/silver side came out kinda murky looking on my hand and i didn't really care for it.


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Jul 8, 2008)

Here's my list:

*Electroflash**Polar Opposites**Pink Split**Love Connection**Odd Couple**Hot Contrast**Sea & Sky**Play on Plums**Two to Glow**Lil Hot Pepper*

(i have a little MAC wishlist xcel thing goin on, lol)  I only have one mes that I got from the clearance bin here....so I'm really excited to add to my collection.  I've decided to skip colourforms in hopes of at least knocking some of this out.....


----------



## TDoll (Jul 8, 2008)

After trying them all, out of the MES I think I'm only getting Polar Opposites and Love Connection.  Love Connection is so shimmery and pretty...could easily be used as a highlighter or cheek color.  Polar Opposites is awesome and the mixed side makes a beautiful silver (which is why I'm passing on the Polar Opposites). I'm debating whether or not to get Fresh Green b/c it had the prettiest payoff to me, but I've already got enough greens!  
I think I'm passing on the lippies.  I tried them all out and a few of them are nice, but they can be easily duped by other ones I've got.  None of them are really different or special imo.
But who knows! We'll see what I actually end up with when I go pick up my stuff Thursday!


----------



## Face2Mac (Jul 8, 2008)

I only ordered Sea and Sky. It seems like a beautiful blue that will not be hard to apply like some of the blues released lately.


----------



## catz1ct (Jul 8, 2008)

I only got sea & sky wish I could of got more though.


----------



## d n d (Jul 10, 2008)

So far I only purchased Play on Plums.  If I had to describe it I would say it's like a combo of All That Glitters and Twinks.  It's pretty though.  I also want to get Two to Glow and maybe one of the lipglasses.


----------



## damsel (Jul 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *damsel* 

 
_i'm only getting fresh green mix_

 
i did end up getting fresh green mix, but i also got hot contrast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. all the colors are lovely and will look good on pretty much anyone. a few of them look similar to colors we've already seen. i just got the ones that i loved the most.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jul 10, 2008)

None of them are worth getting EXCEPT Sea & Sky imo.

Almost all of them are dupable. The color payoff isn't that great either except for the blue one. However, I did get Hot Contrast b/c it would make a beautiful smokey eye.


----------



## berryjuicy (Jul 10, 2008)

I think I want hot contrast and polar opposite.  The mixed side of hot contrast reminds me of the look I get with electra over flammable paint.  It's probably not exact, but I think pretty close, which is why I'm undecided!!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_None of them are worth getting EXCEPT Sea & Sky imo.

Almost all of them are dupable. The color payoff isn't that great either except for the blue one. However, I did get Hot Contrast b/c it would make a beautiful smokey eye._

 
I got the same two shadows and that was it.  Will you be my makeup twin?  No seriously, I agree.  If you don't have a lot of eye shadows I could see getting a lot of these, but I have my shadow bases covered for the most part and unless something is truly standout it's not worth it, and not much from this collection is truly standout.  A lot of shadows look like permanent shades when applied.


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Jul 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_None of them are worth getting EXCEPT Sea & Sky imo.

Almost all of them are dupable. The color payoff isn't that great either except for the blue one. However, I did get Hot Contrast b/c it would make a beautiful smokey eye._

 
Those are the two that I got and the Fresh Green Mix.  I thought the other ones were so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!!  I really saw no point for me to get the others.  Like you said, they ALL look dupable (and plain boring)!!!!   I would have *truly* regretted it if I got anymore than what I purchased.

Question:  What bases do you ladies think is the best for this? (I have oily eyelids and I love vibrant color payoff.)  I would have asked this in the big Electroflash thread, but I already asked another question and was basically ignored.  So I had to post this question here.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jul 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_Those are the two that I got and the Fresh Green Mix.  I thought the other ones were so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!!  I really saw no point for me to get the others.  Like you said, they ALL look dupable (and plain boring)!!!!   I would have *truly* regretted it if I got anymore than what I purchased.

Question:  What bases do you ladies think is the best for this? (I have oily eyelids and I love vibrant color payoff.)  I would have asked this in the big Electroflash thread, but I already asked another question and was basically ignored.  So I had to post this question here._

 
You got Fresh Green Mix huh? How do you like it? I swatched it and I didn't like it at all. I wish the green was a lil brighter like Eyepopping from C Shock. Or that is what I was hoping it would be. lol

I would say paints or paintpots. But I had seen some MAs use CCBs. But to me, the CCBs are a no no b/c they tend to crease on me. And I find paints too drying for me. I love paintpots so I think they will make great bases under these gems. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hth!


----------



## alwaysbella (Jul 11, 2008)

From the collections that came out this week i only saw this one in person...sadly i was not impress. Not what i was expeting, or just the fact that the price is a little higher and i have colors that are dupes to this. Also, i want to save money for the next coming collections. And to add to this on Aug. 3 is my son's baptism so there goes more money spending.


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Jul 11, 2008)

I got Sea & Sky, Fresh Green Mix, Hot Contrast and Polar Opposites. I love them all!! I wanted to get a silver shadow so i caved for Polar opposites. The others i dont really have any colors like that in my collection. The mix side of hot contrast was pretty different as well as the mono side of fresh green mix because i dont currently own any greens that come even close to being the same color. The mono side of sea & sky is gorgeous which is mainly why i got it. I pretty much got them for either one side or the other. lol.


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 11, 2008)

I ordered:

Sea + Sky
Fresh Green Mix
Odd Couple
Hot Contrast

I cannot wait until these beauties arrive. The blue mono is gonna be amazing and after seeing lilchocolatema wearing the purple one in her vid, of course I *had *to get that too!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_Those are the two that I got and the Fresh Green Mix.  I thought the other ones were so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!!  I really saw no point for me to get the others.  Like you said, they ALL look dupable (and plain boring)!!!!   I would have *truly* regretted it if I got anymore than what I purchased.

Question:  What bases do you ladies think is the best for this? (I have oily eyelids and I love vibrant color payoff.)  I would have asked this in the big Electroflash thread, but I already asked another question and was basically ignored.  So I had to post this question here._

 
I use UDPP as a base for EVERYTHING, and then I use a Shadestick, usually Fresh Cement for MES's.  HTH.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_You got Fresh Green Mix huh? How do you like it? I swatched it and I didn't like it at all. I wish the green was a lil brighter like *Eyepopping from C Shock*. Or that is what I was hoping it would be. lol_

 
That's what I thought too.  It was similar to Eyepopping, but Eyepopping is better.


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Jul 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_You got Fresh Green Mix huh? How do you like it? I swatched it and I didn't like it at all. I wish the green was a lil brighter like Eyepopping from C Shock. Or that is what I was hoping it would be. lol

I would say paints or paintpots. But I had seen some MAs use CCBs. But to me, the CCBs are a no no b/c they tend to crease on me. And I find paints too drying for me. I love paintpots so I think they will make great bases under these gems. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hth!_

 
Thanks mama, yes that does help!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I actually like the green!!!  It looks like a calm Chartreuse pigment with more Gold in it.  But I can see why you wished it was brighter, cuz I thought it would be bright too.  Maybe using Chartru paint or Pagan p/p would make it brighter?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh yes, and I do *NOT* like CCBS.


----------



## brownsuga lady (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm going today when I stop being lazy and get myself up. The plan is to get Sea + Sky, Fresh Green Mix and Hot Contrast. I also want ONE of the blushes. That's it.


----------



## sweetface (Jul 11, 2008)

Sea and Sky! SO FREAKING GORGEOUS!!


----------



## franimal (Jul 11, 2008)

I feel like a lot of people are getting sea & sky, fresh green mix, and hot contrast. That seems to be a popular combo anyways.... Well those are the three that I got. 
I have only used fresh green mix and hot contrast. I wasn't as impressed with hot contrast as I had hoped to be. I thought the black side was going to be the deepest black which would be fluffy and smooth and solve all of our problems of finding the perfect black black, but it almost seemed chalkier than the others and the only way I could get the depth I wanted was by using it wet. The other side was just blah and frosty. I like the red, but on my particular eyeshadow, it was the hardest to pull out as an individual color. I tried fresh green mix and it is very beautiful. The lime side looks very similar to lucky green. I have a huge chunk of the dark olive color in the swirly side of mine which enables me to shade the crease of my eye and create a whole eye look. It is really beautiful and there is no glitter in it! I haven't tried sea and sky, but the blue is an absolutely stunning, vibrant, metallic blue which I know I will love. The only thing I have to worry about with this shadow is the purple veining which has a ton of glitter!


----------



## hr44 (Jul 11, 2008)

I purchased 6 of them. I bought 
Two of Glow 
Polar Opposite
Pink Split 
Odd Couple
Sea & Sky
Hot Contrast

Ohh yea and the Lippies:
CultureClash (LOVE THIS- then again I'm addicted to pink lippies)
Love Thrill
Vanity's Child
Mellow Mood

Honestly, I love these. I experimented and I'm having a great time with them. 
I did go in today to see the Green Mix.... I swatched it yesterday and today and the result is the same... not feeling it. I think IMO I have better and brighter greens so I passed on this set. 

And I agree....

Sea & Sky are a MUST in everyone's collection. That blue is stunning. Almost hypnotizes you. =)


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jul 11, 2008)

I found a dupe for Hot Contrast!!!

Carbon
Both sides of Mi Lady MES mixed with Knight Divine will give you the other side.

hth!


----------



## lsperry (Jul 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweetface* 

 
_Sea and Sky! SO FREAKING GORGEOUS!!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hr44* 

 
_And I agree....

Sea & Sky are a MUST in everyone's collection. That blue is stunning. Almost hypnotizes you. =)_

 
And I agree with both of you. That Sea and Sky is a must-have blue for every WOC! I ordered a back-up of it tonight. This is the blue I've been looking for like FOREVER! 

I've had no fallout with any of the shadows like I have with the Flashtronic MESs. All of the Electroflash shadows are sooo pigmented and go on like butter! I’ve used my MAC 239, 224 and  NARS’s #12 brushes to apply the different colors. I do not have to use mixing medium to get the vibrancy I want – they are of such high quality. MAC got it right with these MES collection! I’m in love w/them.

I'm trying out the "Fast Thrills" look tomorrow -- the combination of Sea and Sky, Hot Contrast, Fresh Green and Pink Split is so exciting. Can't wait to play with the look and see how it turns out!

Again, RUN, don’t walk to get SEA and SKY…..


----------



## d n d (Jul 12, 2008)

I may have to go get Sea and Sky!  I already have Deep Truth  and all the blues from Cool Heat and I rarely wear them but you guys are almost tempting me to get it!

I bought Play on Plums.  It is sooo pretty in the pot, but once I got it home and wore it I was less than impressed. It really didn't have a good color payoff in my opinion and the two colors look like shimmery versions of colors I already have so I probably will be returning it for something else.


----------



## hr44 (Jul 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d n d* 

 
_I may have to go get Sea and Sky!  I already have Deep Truth  and all the blues from Cool Heat and I rarely wear them but you guys are almost tempting me to get it!

I bought Play on Plums.  It is sooo pretty in the pot, but once I got it home and wore it I was less than impressed. It really didn't have a good color payoff in my opinion and the two colors look like shimmery versions of colors I already have so I probably will be returning it for something else._

 

Sea & Sky don't even compare to those!!!! Trust me.

Oh I agree with Play on Plums, it didn't play well on me. 

But go for the Sea&Sky... I'm thinking of buying a backup of it and I've NEVER bought a backup of an eyeshadow.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 12, 2008)

FYI - According to the makeup artist that I spoke with today, you can apply these wet to get even more intensity.  One way that he demonstrated it to me was to just lightly spray your makeup brush with Fix+ and then swipe it across the e/s.  Apply the product.  Bravo, you  have gotten that color to really illuminate on your eyes.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jul 12, 2008)

I have been drooling over Sea & Sky, and I now have it in my hands! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. That is all I meant to get, I swear. I'd been eyeing the Nuance and Warm Soul blushes but I was iffy about how the payoff would turn out on my nw45ish skin. I saw swatches of them all on ♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥, and then found myself wondering about Love Thing.  Again, I swear I only meant to get Sea & Sky, but I ended up with Merrily blush. It's so SO pretty on my skin! I may still get Love Thing before it disappears, but Merrily has my heart for now.


----------



## pnuttbuttajelli (Jul 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_I found a dupe for Hot Contrast!!!

Carbon
Both sides of Mi Lady MES mixed with Knight Divine will give you the other side.

hth!_

 
lol, i was thinking that all along! honestly, if you have those two (Carbon and Mi' Lady) you don't need to get Hot Contrast.

seeing so many swatches of Hot Contrast made me think EVERYONE was getting it, but it just didn't appeal to me that much. a few minutes ago i used the 239 brush and applied Carbon and used a Sonia Kashuck brush (idr what it's called... i think it's the crease brush-- the big fluffy black eyelid brush) to apply the red side of Mi' Lady over it. granted, it doesn't look exactly the same, but if you do have those two colors it's definitely a decent enough substitute that will save you $17.50. 

i was so set on getting Sea & Sky as well, but doing the same thing with Freshwater and the silver side of Silversmith is giving me second thoughts...


----------



## crystrill (Jul 13, 2008)

I bought Hot Contrast, Play on Plums, Two to Glow, and Sea & Sky. Originally, I didn't want Sea & Sky but when I saw it in person I HAD to have it. And I got Love Thing Blush.

Electro Flash Swatches:
http://specktra.net/f217/mac-electro...ml#post1210029


----------



## zuiahiah99 (Jul 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zuiahiah99* 

 
_i want to see the lippies in person. and for the msf eyeshadow, i missed these the last time so i will get polar opposite, hot contrast, and fresh green. I usually get alot when something new comes out, but the price might limit my haul._

 
 i ended up gettingll the gloss, one lipstick,  and polar opposite, hot contrast, fresh green and play on plums.  i really liked all of them, but i think i will wait because i may want some of the new shadows that come out at the end of the month.


----------



## Abhayah15 (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_FYI - According to the makeup artist that I spoke with today, you can apply these wet to get even more intensity._

 
but be sure to leave it open overnight so it doesnt get all nasty...the MA at my store made sure to emphasize that lol

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_I'd been eyeing the Nuance and Warm Soul blushes but I was iffy about how the payoff would turn out on my nw45ish skin. _

 
Im NC45 and i got the nuance blush which IMO is wayy to sheer (passable) but its still pretty. I also got the love connection duo which im kinda regretting now cause it looks like every other shimmery beige color i have. Thanks to you ladies I think im going back for sea/sky and fresh green mix! I need some more color in my life! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lol


----------



## lilchocolatema (Jul 15, 2008)

I did a video on the new collections, almost solely to emphasize this point!! This is the only way I would use the shadows.  What's the fun in using them dry??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_FYI - According to the makeup artist that I spoke with today, you can apply these wet to get even more intensity.  One way that he demonstrated it to me was to just lightly spray your makeup brush with Fix+ and then swipe it across the e/s.  Apply the product.  Bravo, you  have gotten that color to really illuminate on your eyes._


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilchocolatema* 

 
_I did a video on the new collections, almost solely to emphasize this point!! This is the only way I would use the shadows. What's the fun in using them dry??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
omggg!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that is stunning!! i can't wait to use mine wet now!! i need to get fix plus and i need to get odd couple!!! i just need to hold out till thursday. 

could i just dampen my brush with water and do the same thing?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *imperfectbeauty* 

 
_omggg!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that is stunning!! i can't wait to use mine wet now!! i need to get fix plus and i need to get odd couple!!! i just need to hold out till thursday. 

*could i just dampen my brush with water and do the same thing?*_

 
Yes.  That's what I do.  And Fix + is just supped up water (with glycerin and some other stuff).


----------



## IvyTrini (Jul 16, 2008)

I got Polar Opposites, Hot Contrast, Sea & Sky, and Odd Couple.  These MES are better than last year's.  They go on buttery smooth.  My faves are Polar Opposites( the mixed side gives this blackened violet colour which is amazing!) and Hot Contast.  That smoky eye is going to be off the hook!  I would seriously consider this collection.  
BTW these MES are more expensive because they are a lot more expensive to produce as they are baked instead of just pressed in the pan and that makes the texture of the powders a lot better

NW45


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IvyTrini* 

 
_\
BTW these MES are more expensive because they are a lot more expensive to produce as they are baked instead of just pressed in the pan and that makes the texture of the powders a lot better_

 
Not only that; they're almost twice the size of regular shadows, and you're getting two colors instead of a single.


----------



## ashleezy (Jul 16, 2008)

Fresh Green Mix & Two To Glow


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jul 18, 2008)

You know what? I think I'mma have to go back and get a backup of Sea & Sky. I REALLY got it for the "Sea" side, and I was only using the "Sky" side on my lower lashline, but I switched it up today, and I'm on love all over again. This has been the only light blue that doesn't make me look crazy as hell. I'll be sad when I run out, so I guess I'll be picking up another this weekend.


----------



## damsel (Jul 18, 2008)

um yeah, so i caved and got sea & sky.


----------



## MisaMayah (Jul 18, 2008)

sea & sky seems the only one worth getting it looks amazing. 
I just hope it doesnt sell out by the time i get paid at the end of the month!!


----------



## lovely333 (Jul 19, 2008)

I bought Play on Plums and it's going back. The color payoff is horrible.


Nc45-50


----------



## d n d (Jul 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovely333* 

 
_I bought Play on Plums and it's going back. The color payoff is horrible.


Nc45-50_

 
I bought it too, if the colors showed on darker skin the way they look in the pot...this would have been a keeper.  I took it back the next day.  You can get the same look with All That Glitters and Antiqued or Twinks.


----------



## bellamac (Jul 19, 2008)

I purchased two:
Sea & Sky
Two to Glow


----------



## lovely333 (Jul 20, 2008)

dnd what did you end up getting?


----------



## d n d (Jul 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovely333* 

 
_dnd what did you end up getting?_

 
I ended up getting Sea + Sky.  I know I did not need this.  I have Deep Truth and the Cool Heat blues that just sit in my makeup case.  I haven't even opened it.  Hopefully, I will have a chance to wear it before summer ends because it is a beautiful color, especially for the summer.

I kind of wanted Two to Glow but I don't want to have the same experience that I had with Play on Plums.  I reeeaallly wanted Play on Plums, but I guess that's how it is sometimes


----------



## Lapis (Jul 20, 2008)

I came home with Hot Contrast (I will need a back up for this I love the mixed side) and Odd Couple, which I haven't found a look I like yet using it.
I'm going back for Pink Split, Play on Plums and Sea and Sky on Friday.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hot contrast all the way!


----------



## lovingtarepanda (Jul 21, 2008)

i picked up fresh green mix and play on plums from the collection. i loveee the fresh green mix. it's my new all time fave.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jul 21, 2008)

I actually tried using the marbled side with another color I have and it looked very close.  I can't remember which color it was, but I'll probably put up swatches for comparison since I have so many purples... too many.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lapis* 

 
_I came home with Hot Contrast (I will need a back up for this I love the mixed side) and Odd Couple, which I haven't found a look I like yet using it.
I'm going back for Pink Split, Play on Plums and Sea and Sky on Friday._


----------



## sweetface (Jul 21, 2008)

Just got sea and sky today, can't wait to play with it tomorrow!


----------



## Lapis (Jul 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_I actually tried using the marbled side with another color I have and it looked very close.  I can't remember which color it was, but I'll probably put up swatches for comparison since I have so many purples... too many._

 
I'll be looking for it


----------



## TwistedFaith (Jul 22, 2008)

I got Pink Split, Sea & Sky, Fresh Green Mix and Hot Contrast e/s, Lil Hot Pepper l/g, and Mellow Mood l/s. I knew the e/s's would be gorgeous, but the  l/g's & l/s's were a pleasant surprise!


----------



## zuiahiah99 (Jul 22, 2008)

I ended up getting green mix, play on plums,hot contrast, odd couple,polar opposites.  hot contrast i will have to get a back up of. play on plums, i wasn't to impressed with it.

this is my first time buying mineral eyeshadows, and out of the ones i bought, i like hot contrast. it never looks the same on me. one day it actually looked purple.  even the blackside is better than carbon.  imo


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 27, 2008)

I got Odd couple cuz of Erin (lilchocolatema). Then I got Sea and Sky! Love them both.


----------



## rzrz (Sep 18, 2008)

I got the pink split and loving the soft glittering colors
but the pink color doesnt really show up on my eyes.. should I do it wet instead?


----------

